# Favorite TV shows?



## mewtini (Mar 1, 2011)

I should be known for creating pointless threads and poisoning Twilight Sparkle. Anyway. What are your favorite TV shows? (I don't care if they're graphic. You have no idea what I'm like. You would have to watch a tape of me around the house...) 
My Favorite Shows.(All formerly on Discovery Health, now on Discovery Fit and Health.)
Dr. G Medical Examiner
IMPACT
Mystery ER
Diagnosis X
Untold Stories of the ER
(PBS Kids shows. I am 9, after all.)
WordGirl
Cyberchase
2009 Electric Company

I like Dr. G the most. I'm not allowed to watch Disney. Only a tinnny bit. I'm odd...DO YOU KNOW HOW MUCH I LOVE DR. G?! Oh and my favorite music.
The Love You Save (Jackson 5)
Jump(Kris Kross)
Lasagna(Weird Al Yankovic)
Eat It(Weird Al Yankovic)
And... that's it! You don't have to be as thorough as I was though.


----------



## Lili (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Favorite TV shows and favorite music?*

My favorite show at the moment is totally My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic.  But then again everyone fucking loves that show now.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Favorite TV shows and favorite music?*



LiLiJANA said:


> My favorite show at the moment is totally My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic.  But then again everyone fucking loves that show now.


I don- *BANG* *shotshotshot* *EXPLODE* 

ouch.

But, Big Bang Theory FTW.


----------



## Lili (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Favorite TV shows and favorite music?*



RespectTheBlade said:


> I don- *BANG* *shotshotshot* *EXPLODE*
> 
> ouch.
> 
> But, Big Bang Theory FTW.


*hides gun and explosives behind back*

My goodness, what happened?


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Favorite TV shows and favorite music?*

Ok, I admit, I like MLP, but I really don't love it. I'd watch it if I was bored and nothing else good was on, but I wouldn't watch it over anything. And I can see the bazooka you have behind your back.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Favorite TV shows and favorite music?*

I like classic jazz tunes.


----------



## SonicNintendo (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Favorite TV shows and favorite music?*

I'm big into G4 (the channel), mostly Ninja Warrior and the gaming stuff (XPlay, AOTS).   There's plently more, but i'm going to go to bed now, so i'm not going to type them all.

as for music, i'm a country diehard, but i like a little pop and rock.  being a classicaly trained pianist/clarinet player, i really like classical music too.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Favorite TV shows and favorite music?*

Hmmm...I love anime. Especially Spirited Away.


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Favorite TV shows and favorite music?*

Considering this thread is almost always 50% music threads anyway, I'd prefer if we could keep this as a 'favourite TV shows' thread.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 4, 2011)

House
Big Bang Theory
Pokémon
Bones
Firefly (although I have only seen one episode)
The Nanny

plus others I am forgetting


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Star Trek TNG and DS9
Stargate (Most likely Atlantis)
I don't know... Just stuff like that.

Oh, and I used to like Tabaluga when I was little!


----------



## Aobaru (Mar 4, 2011)

Dexter
House
Star Trek: TNG
Avatar: The Last Airbender
Craig Ferguson
Harry's Law/Boston Legal
Being Human
Medium
Family Guy
The Simpsons
Walking Dead
Southland 
Glee
The Good Wife
Parks and Recreation

Aaand... that's all I can think of.


----------



## Professor Wesker (Mar 5, 2011)

Psych, My Name Is Earl, and One Piece. That is all.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 5, 2011)

I LOVE:

Buffy The Vampire Slayer
The West Wing
Sherlock
Doctor Who
A Bit of Fry and Laurie
Gilmore Girls
Veronica Mars
Pushing Daisies
QI
The Sarah Jane Adventures
Life On Mars
Wild West
Bad Girls
Merlin BBC
Dead Like Me
House
24
Blackadder
Torchwood
Red Dwarf
Firefly
The IT Crowd
Wire in the Blood
Battlestar Galactica
Green Wing
Jekyll
Jeeves and Wooster
Fawlty Towers
Spooks
Wonderfalls
Angel
M*A*S*H
The Thick of It
The League of Gentlemen
Gavin & Stacey
Yes Minister
Jonathan Creek
Have I Got News for You
Black Books
30 Rock
Ashes to Ashes
Outnumbered
The Wire
Bones
Avatar: The Last Airbender
Will & Grace
The Office (UK version)

It is also possible that I also spend a little too much time watching TV.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Mar 5, 2011)

I've not watched a lot of TV in a while...

Anthony Bourdain: No Reservations
Star Trek: TNG
Firefly
'Allo! 'Allo!
Fawlty Towers
Blackadder
The Office (US & UK)
Law & Order
Yes Minister
MythBusters
Aqua Teen Hunger Force
King of the Hill


----------



## Superbird (Mar 6, 2011)

...And I STILL don't have public TV. Meh, I've got nothing to contribute.


----------



## Drella. ♥ (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't really watch TV but there's a certain few things I love!!

> DOCTOR WHO!
>Twin Peaks.
> QI.
>Jeremy Kyle. YEAH OKAY. DON'T JUDGE; I LOVE TRASHY TV.

Otherwise anything thats on really :3 I like some anime too...

Anything thats on APART from that cbeebies. Seriously UK guys, have you seen that amputee lady who presents? Nothing against amputees (theyre cool :'D) but she personally scares me. ;__; And I usually like freaky things...


----------



## mewtini (Mar 8, 2011)

Haha. I forgot that I like I Love Lucy. But I've only seen like two episodes.


----------



## MentheLapin (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm sure I've done something like this but what the hell...

*TV Shows*
Glee
Pushing Daisies
Ugly Betty
Glory Daze
Modern Family
The Middle
Monroe looks like it'll be good

*Anime*
Fairy Tail
The World God Only Knows
Pokemon Best Wishes
Ouran High School Host Club
Occult Academy

*But clearly the greatest of all time was*
The Fairly Odd Parents. That is all. and Foster's Home For Imaginary Friends, that was the best. Better than this Pony crap.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Mar 10, 2011)

Drella. ♥;473545 said:
			
		

> Anything thats on APART from that cbeebies. Seriously UK guys, have you seen that amputee lady who presents? Nothing against amputees (theyre cool :'D) but she personally scares me. ;__; And I usually like freaky things...


Our sister school has a teacher who only has one arm. People tried to get her fired for it. I hope they all get karmic comebacks the size of the sun :(

Favourite showsss:
QI
Six Feet Under
Fawlty Towers
Jeeves & Wooster
'Allo 'Allo
A Bit of Fry and Laurie
Blackadder
I'm Alan Partridge
True Blood
The Vicar of Dibley
Oz
Fanthomas
Monty Python's Flying Circus
Have I Got News For You
House M.d.
Dad's Army
Courage the Cowardly Dog


----------



## Green (Mar 11, 2011)

The Simpsons
Futurama
American Dad
Family Guy
South Park
tosh.O
Superjail!

Generally slapstick and crude humor.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 16, 2011)

How the hell did this get so many replies.


----------



## voltianqueen (Mar 26, 2011)

Ooh yeah, I miss Discovery Health. I don't get it in my room anymore :c I did like a lot of shows on there, esp Mystery Diagnosis and Untold Stories of the ER. I also like to watch all the specials on there, and a lot of the documentaries on TLC and Animal Planet.

I don't actually watch TV that much, but here's what I like:
Regular Show
Adventure Time
Supernanny
Wife Swap
Flapjack
Chowder
Hoarders
Billy the Exterminator
...
Probably more from the past, but I can't think right now. I used to watch American Idol a lot, too, but then I just got tired of it.


----------



## saxophonebird (Mar 26, 2011)

The Office
30 Rock
Seinfeld
King of Queens
tosh.0
Scrubs
The Simpsons
House
CSI (the original Las Vegas one)
Law and Order
Criminal Minds

And probably some other things I can't remember.


----------



## Darksong (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm mostly into anime... I have too much stuff to keep track of so I probably won't be interested in anything new for a while.

Fullmetal Alchemist
Naruto
Kekkaishi

And I just watched the first episode of Bleach a couple of days ago, because I think Michelle Ruff is a great voice actor. Probably going to keep up with this one.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 1, 2011)

Big Bang Theory is a hilarious, albeit nerdy show.


----------

